# Rufus mit Ubuntu von  SD Karte starten  funzelt nicht mehr



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

ich hatte das früher öfter mal so gemacht mit Rufus eine Linux Iso auf SD Karte 
und den PC mit der SD Karte booten lassen,
das funktioniert auf ein mal nicht mehr obwohl die SD Karte auch ausreichen Groß dafür ist 2 GB .

Wenn das nur an Rufus liegen sollte dass,  das auf einmal nicht mehr  geht muss ich wohl wieder eine Alte Rufus Version  nehmen ?

Am PC liegt das nicht  gleiches  Problem auch am Notebook auf ein mal .
Ältere Boot ISO Versionen (u.a. auch  Paragon Backup) 
die ich mal vor Jahren mit Rufus  auf  SD Karte erstellt 
hatte funktionieren booten von PC.

Ich will   nur wissen ob es an der Neueren Rufus 
oder oder Neueren  Ubuntu liegt? dass das auf ein mal  nicht mehr geht .


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das funktioniert auf ein mal nicht mehr obwohl die SD Karte auch ausreichen Groß dafür ist 2 GB ..


 Das liegt wohl an der Karte.

Eine 4GB Karte kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

"Es liegt NICHT" an der Karte die Version hat 1.6 GB 
die Karte 2 GB und ist Neu !
außerdem kommt bei Rufus eine Fehlermeldung wenn Karte zu klein .

Bitte nur Leute Posten die Ahnung haben ,
Danke !


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Februar 2019)

Probier auch noch vorsichtshalber die alte Version von Ubuntu, von der du sicher weiß, dass die startet, auf diese SD-Karte zu schreiben. Ich habe vor Jahren mal erlebt, dass eine ältere Distro von der SD-Karte nicht starten wollte dafür von dem USB-Stick, dieselbe Distro eine Version neuer hat genau dasselbe aber umgekehrt gemacht.

Mein Gott bist du ein arrogantes *****! Auf Igno


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

habe den Fehler gefunden es liegt ganz alleine an Rufus selber  ,
die Neuen Versionen sind "Schott" , 
da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn Linux Min mit Neuer PC HW 
 nicht bootet vom USB Stick  "siehe anderes Thema" , da kommen dann seltsame Ratschläge im Forum .

Die letzte funktionierende Version von Rufus ist die 2.18.1213 > alles was danach
kam ist  nicht zu gebrauchen,
bei den Neuen Version fehlt die Funktion "Bootable"  ganz oder funktioniert überhaupt nicht ,
das man so was überhaupt online stellt ?

Die Ubuntu-16.04.4 Version erstellt auf 2 GB SD Karte bootet jetzt  schnell von der SD Karte weiter .


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> "Es liegt NICHT" an der Karte die Version hat 1.6 GB


 Die neueste Version (18.04.2) von Ubuntu hat 1,9 GB.
Da es des öfteren Verwechslungen von Gibibyte und GB gibt, könnte das ja Größenprobleme geben.



> Die letzte funktionierende Version von Rufus ist die 2.18.1213 > alles was danach
> kam ist  nicht zu gebrauchen,
> ...
> bei den Neuen Version fehlt die Funktion "Bootable"  ganz oder funktioniert überhaupt nicht ,


Ich hab ein Dutzend bootfähige DVDs mit Rufus 3 erstellt, die alle funktionieren.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

Ohh man wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet 
das immer wieder Leute posten die k.A haben .

Seit wann braucht man Rufus um eine Bootfähige von einer Linux Iso zu stellen ?
Das geht  mit Windows 7 Bordmitteln ganz  ohne Rufus  Bootfähige Linux DVD von ISO, die Iso Dateien sind dafür vorgesehen aber nicht USB Sticks und SD Karte da fügt z.b. 
Rufus noch was hinzu damit es Bootfähig wird was bei den Neuen Versionen offenbar nicht mehr vorgesehen ist . 

Wer das gleiche Probleme mit Neuerem Rufus Version hat, 
ich habe alle rückwirkend ausprobiert die Neuen gehen alle nicht mehr die letzte die geht ist die oben genannte 2.18.1213.

Mit der Neuen Rufus Version funktionierte auch Android-x86 
das  nur 900 GB hat,   (2 GB SD Karte)  auf der SD Karte  nicht  und es funktioniert wieder wenn ich es mit der alten Rufus Version mache .

Ich sammele immer Alle Versionen von Treibern und Programmen/Tools,
es hat sich mal wieder Bewahrheitet das Neue wieder ein mal schlechter sind als Alte .

Das Thema ist nur für Experten gedacht nicht für PC Anfänger , sorry !


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

> Es geht hier um SD Karten und u.a auch um USB Sticks die nicht mehr bootfäig
> sind wenn man die Neue Version von Rufus nutzt !


 Du vergißt immer die Hälfte bei deinen Beiträgen.



colormix schrieb:


> Ich sammele immer Alle Versionen von Treibern und Programmen/Tools,
> es hat sich mal wieder Bewahrheitet das Neue wieder ein mal schlechter sind als Alte .


Die alte Rechtschreibung war auch besser, als die neue ... .


colormix schrieb:


> Das Thema ist nur für Experten gedacht nicht für PC Anfänger , sorry !


- plonk -


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

Eben hab ich das  Unbuntu 18.4 auf eine Kingston SD-Karte 2GB installiert und davon gebootet.
Rufus war die Version 3.411x.

Datails sind ja nicht so wichtig.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

ich hatte zu letzte die vom, 15.12.18 diese ist defensiv Schott ,
weder  lubuntu noch  Ubuntu hatte dmait funktioniert die davor Neueren Version habe ich nicht ausprobiert und das hat sich auch erledigt ich lasse die Alte drauf die funktioniert weniges > hier 4 PCs


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte zu letzte die vom, 15.12.18 diese ist defensiv Schott ,


 Die Defensive ist nicht so Dein Ding.

Und das, was Du über Rufus gesagt hast, ist von vorn bis hinten falsch.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

Es ist aber so oder willst du mir unterstellen das ich mir das ausgedacht habe ,
aufgefallen war es  mir das 1 x als ich versucht hatte Lubuntu vor ca. 3 Wochen auf SD Karte  versucht  hatte ,  PC zu booten was nicht ging  dann    auf DVD brennen     musste  um Lubuntu überhaupt Installieren zu können.
Jetzt geht es ja mit einer Alten Rufus Version wieder , ich lass auch die alte Version drauf oder besorge mir von einem anderem Hersteller was besseres .


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ... oder willst du mir unterstellen das ich mir das ausgedacht habe , .


Ich unterstelle dir gar nichts.
Da die Erstellung einer bootfähigen SD-Karte von mehr Faktoren, als nur der Kartengröße und der Programmversion abhängt
 - Rufus 3.4x sagt Dir z.B. bei der Erstellung der SD aus der Ubuntu-ISO, daß zusätzliche Dateien benötigt werden, 
 - die Controller der SD-Karten sind sehr oft unterschiedlich, 
 - die Windows-Versionen unterscheiden sich, 
 - Kartenleser werden von unterschiedlichen Controllern angesteuert,
 - ... ,
ist Deine Pauschalaussage:


> ich hatte das früher öfter mal so gemacht mit Rufus eine Linux Iso auf SD Karte
> und den PC mit der SD Karte booten lassen,
> das funktioniert auf ein mal nicht mehr obwohl die SD Karte auch ausreichen Groß dafür ist 2 GB


 falsch.

Auch das stimmt nicht:


> habe den Fehler gefunden es liegt ganz alleine an Rufus selber  ,
> die Neuen Versionen sind "Schott" ,


,


> Die letzte funktionierende Version von Rufus ist die 2.18.1213 > alles was danach
> kam ist  nicht zu gebrauchen,


,


> ich habe alle rückwirkend ausprobiert die Neuen gehen alle nicht mehr die letzte die geht ist die oben genannte 2.18.1213.


.



> Es ist aber so


 Es ist aber eben nicht so, da die neue Rufus-Version 3.4x einwandfrei mit einer 2GB SD-Karte und Windows 10 eine bootfähige Linuxkarte erstellt.



> aufgefallen war es  mir das 1 x als ich versucht hatte Lubuntu vor ca. 3 Wochen auf SD Karte  versucht  hatte ,  PC zu booten was nicht ging  dann    auf DVD brennen     musste  um Lubuntu überhaupt Installieren zu können.
> Jetzt geht es ja mit einer Alten Rufus Version wieder , ich lass auch die alte Version drauf oder besorge mir von einem anderem Hersteller was besseres .


 Da Du weder Deine Hardware noch sonstiges angibst, ist alles andere Rumraterei.

Komisch, daß Du das als absoluter Experte nicht weißt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Februar 2019)

Mit MBR und GPT Partitionierung auseinandersetzen.
Mit CSM und UEFI Bootloadern auseinandersetzen.

Wikipedia ist dein Freund !


Nach dem Postboot auch mal, bei mir F11 Taste, drücken und via UEFI booten. Dann kann es Dir passieren, dass Dein System nicht startet. In die Console und Postbootparameter ändern, Auflösung etc. pp.
Findest DU Alles heraus, ich bin mir sicher, Internet ist ja da, die Busse fahren.


Rufus ist nicht schuld, suche die Schuld bei Dir  Rufus ist kostenlos und sehr geil.

Statt Rufus könntest Du in der Linux Shell auch dd benutzen, aber nicht das dd dann auch Kagge ist.

dd Wikipedia: dd (Unix) – Wikipedia

Also ich habe schon Images mit dem Smartphone runtergeladen und via ANdroid Linux Shell und dd auf SD-Karte geschrieben und das jedesmal erfolgreich, beispielsweise für Raspberry Pi.


----------

